# My hands on with the 1DXII



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

I was invited to a Canon arrangement today and got to try out a beta-version of the camera. Naturally, there were more people than me there, so it was not exactly a scientific test. But I got to check out a few things. I did not have the time to check out how the camera was set up.

Silent shutter: Since a lot of people wonder what that will sound like, I can confirm that it is more silent than the 1DX, but more noisy than the 5DS/DSR. 

The AF tracking in video looks very impressive. It locks on and tracks through in difficult terrain. I am not too interested in that, but it looked impressive. It might be that the 4k frame grab will be tempting though.

I was allowed to use one of my own memory cards and bring some files home. Not the most interesting environment to shoot in, but I wanted to check high ISO performance and see what they had done to shadow noise. The samples below are JPEG straight from the camera, only adjusted to fit the size restrictions of CR.

First is ISO409600 (useless as expected)


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO204800


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO102400


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 51200


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 40000


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 32000


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 25600


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 20000


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 16000


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 12800


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 10000


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 8000


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

ISO 6400


----------



## Viggo (Feb 9, 2016)

I was considering driving from Kristiansand to Oslo to have a look myself, but...

I think it's safe to say, I won't start to shoot jpeg any time soon. But the 51k and lower seems pretty good!

How did the af point spread look like compared to the 1dx?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, Eldar!


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2016)

thanks for sharing! you didn't by chance take any raws did you?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> thanks for sharing! you didn't by chance take any raws did you?


Yes I did, but I do not have any software to process them with.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

Viggo said:


> I was considering driving from Kristiansand to Oslo to have a look myself, but...
> 
> I think it's safe to say, I won't start to shoot jpeg any time soon. But the 51k and lower seems pretty good!
> 
> How did the af point spread look like compared to the 1dx?


You can see that they cover a larger area, but still some way to go before you have spread over image area as on the 7DII.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!

One question - is the normal shutter quieter than on the 1DX?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

Act444 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> One question - is the normal shutter quieter than on the 1DX?


It was in a room with quite a bit of noise, so I don´t have a very qualified opinion. I think it is a little bit more quiet, but I would have to have them side by side to be certain.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> The AF tracking in video looks very impressive. It locks on and tracks through in difficult terrain. I am not too interested in that, but it looked impressive. It might be that the 4k frame grab will be tempting though.


Thanks for bringing good news, I am interested mainly in that, especially in low light.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for sharing! you didn't by chance take any raws did you?
> ...



ohh can you post them up somewhere?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...


Sorry, I did not bring them home, since I can do nothing with them. I don´t believe anyone else can either. Adobe, DPP, OnOne and all the others do not support it yet.


----------



## midluk (Feb 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Sorry, I did not bring them home, since I can do nothing with them. I don´t believe anyone else can either. Adobe, DPP, OnOne and all the others do not support it yet.



Assuming they didn't completely change the file format you might have a chance with open source converters like rawtherapee. Might be that it fails to properly align the bayer matrix and masked pixels, but that would not be too much work to fix.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for posting Eldar.

Did you try to push the shadows, even though it's jpegs?


----------



## wallstreetoneil (Feb 9, 2016)

many thanks for the post

6400 looks ok at 1:1 in LR, after that it falls apart quickly

question, what lens where you using at 35mm - the Canon 24-70 F2.8 II?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Thanks for posting Eldar.
> 
> Did you try to push the shadows, even though it's jpegs?


No, I only eksported with default LR settings. I'll look more closely when I have more time.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

wallstreetoneil said:


> many thanks for the post
> 
> 6400 looks ok at 1:1 in LR, after that it falls apart quickly
> 
> question, what lens where you using at 35mm - the Canon 24-70 F2.8 II?


It was the 35mm f1.4L II. But I suspect that they had not done AFMA on it.

I did a fast check, lifting shadows and applying a modest noise reduction. I believe it is possible to get very good results at a lot more than 6400. I have not tried on the reduced file sizes I posted here, but on the full size jpegs.


----------



## IsaacImage (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you so much Eldar !
Did you preorder one ?
Or planing to buy ?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

IsaacImage said:


> Thank you so much Eldar !
> Did you preorder one ?
> Or planing to buy ?


I pushed the button less than a minute after they opened for preorder


----------



## dcm (Feb 9, 2016)

Looking at the images scaled to my 2560x1600 monitor, the 409600 may not be usable, but 204800, 102400, and 51200 might be quite useful in some applications - surveillance, tabloids ;D, ... - not everyone shoots portraits, landscapes, etc.

It will be interesting to see what we can do with the RAW files in post.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing!
> ...



I see. Thanks. 

Again I've been mulling over whether to make this leap, but the loudness of the 1D X shutter would make it unusable in quieter rooms where one doesn't want to make a huge disturbance. And with my experience with the 5D3 and 6D silent modes, the camera slows down quite a bit and lag time increases...the 7D2 has a nice "quiet" shutter though. The 5DS/R does too. Of course I use that word relatively speaking.


----------



## cgc (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Eldar.

If you got a ISO 100 raw file, it would be possible to measure the sensor dynamic range using the masked pixels technique and a suitable decoder (like dcraw with some hacks).

ISO above 400 wouldn't be so interesting because it is likely that it will have not a huge improvement in dynamic range, but could serve to compare with another Canon cameras.

Please let me to know how we could fetch a CR2 file, preferably ISO 100. This sensor may start a new era in Canon and we are all very impatient!.


----------



## nvsravank (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Eldar,
Thanks for doing this. The smaller files look great at 12.8k ISO also. Can you post the actual full jpgs instead of the smaller ones here? Or can you crop to the size and then post that? I think noise characteristics change too much with image resize algorithms. 

I already preordered, but impatient as others!


cgc said:


> Thanks Eldar.
> 
> If you got a ISO 100 raw file, it would be possible to measure the sensor dynamic range using the masked pixels technique and a suitable decoder (like dcraw with some hacks).
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

cgc said:


> Thanks Eldar.
> 
> If you got a ISO 100 raw file, it would be possible to measure the sensor dynamic range using the masked pixels technique and a suitable decoder (like dcraw with some hacks).
> 
> ...


Sorry, the Canon guy reformatted my memory card, when we changed from raw to jpg, so non of them were saved.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes, 100% crops would be interesting to see.


----------



## applecider (Feb 9, 2016)

Elder clearly canon doesn't want raws out either because they are still tuning the raws or for marketing. If memory serves the digital picture posted raws of it might have been the 5diii and they were worse than dii, but that was found later to be DPP's fault. 

That said I'd be tempted to try a recovery program on one file. 

Just saying, of course it might not be ethical to post such a thing, but I'd try it if even just for personal practice.

The jpegs you have posted do look good even up to 52000, to me. Glad you had the opportunity.

Oh i would have to differ with you about the 401k (see what I did there) image, many of the tags on the luggage are readable at this ISO which I think is remarkable in it's own right.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is a series of crops, exported without any size restrictions.

ISO 6400, 12800, 25600 and 51200


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 9, 2016)

Those who shoot sports in JPG can now celebrate ISO12800 in 1DX Mark ii, be as good as 6400 in the old 1DX.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 9, 2016)

nvsravank said:


> Can you post the actual full jpgs instead of the smaller ones here? Or can you crop to the size and then post that? I think noise characteristics change too much with image resize algorithms.



I was able to get the full res (19.9mpix) jpegs from the original posts simply by clicking on the posted images and dragging them to my desktop.


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Do you have any ISO 100 or 200 by any chance? 
Thanks.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 10, 2016)

Eldar said:


> cgc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Eldar.
> ...



oh that's a bummer .. want to try a undelete program?


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah, you can probably recover those formatted files.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 10, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> Yeah, you can probably recover those formatted files.


How?


----------



## Neutral (Feb 10, 2016)

Eldar said:


> mclaren777 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you can probably recover those formatted files.
> ...


This could be possibly done by file recovery utility provided with CF card (provided on the new card) or downloaded from manufacture site. 
This could work well if files were just deleted, and media not formatted.
If no new files were written after that (old data is not overwritten with the new files) then possibly all could be recovered.
Basically all not overwritten files data could be restored.
Such utilities existed since MS DOS times.
If card was quick formatted (only directory structure deleted) then it is also possible to recover as files data is still on the card.
With full format it is not possible as all sectors are overwritten with some data and files recovery is not possible


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Eldar said:


> mclaren777 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you can probably recover those formatted files.
> ...




There are programs that will look for lost data. Some that claim you can recover after you formatted.
I have used a few over the years but not in the last two. So I wouldn't know which to recommend.
I will say proceed with caution when picking one. Free doesn't always mean free.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 10, 2016)

You might start here.

http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4985/~/data-recovery-for-memory-cards-and-flash-drives


----------



## Neutral (Feb 10, 2016)

Interesting, thank for sharing.
Looks as in camera NR was heavily applied.
But in general up to ISO 25600 looks not too bad.
Possibly using DXO PRIME noise reduction images up to ISO25600 could be quite usable.
Would be very interesting to check RAW files to see how much real ISO improvements is archived.
If one stop improvements then together with lower shadow noise this could be very noticeable and very tempting. 
For me one stop improvements together with better AF, especially in low light ( together with other improvements) could make my mind to upgrade from 1DX to 1DX mark II.
Also DLO (which applies to RAW files) is very interesting - something like DXO lens softness correction in DXO Optic Pro but implemented in the camera itself.

Now also interesting if Sony will announce A9 pro level body before 1DXm2 shipping date (the same as A7r2 relative to 5DS).
Now when they are ready with new G-Master pro level lenses line and testing new fast AF on a6300 it seems that they paved ground for new A9. 
I suspect that this might happen in April.
Competition might become more tight.
But for super fast and precise very low light AF I do not think that anything could be compared so far with dedicated AF module with dedicated AF processor. Definitely dedicated AF module could be designed with much higher sensitivity for low light and much higher SNR than on sensor DPAF.


----------



## clicstudio (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi thanx for sharing! This is pretty amazing. Considering they are jpgs, they look pretty awesome. Also I am happy not seeing any color noise specially in the blacks.. Impressive.
I think this is going to be a beast of a camera. let's see how the Dynamic Range is.

Cheers!


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Eldar! Files look really impressive. Granted it isn't RAW, but obviously things have cleaned up at least another stop. 12800 looks very nice. 6400 has been notably improved. Given where I mostly shoot the 1DX (3200-6400) this is really great news and I'm sure a lot of pros who use this camera are in a similar boat as I am


----------



## eml58 (Feb 10, 2016)

SanDisk Rescue Pro Deluxe, works exceptionally well, I've recovered both Video & stills from SD & CF Cards that I had mistakenly reformatted in camera.

If the Card has been used since the reformat in camera the software will not rescue any Image that has been over written, it's gone.

If the Card has had a deep format on a computer, then everything has gone, for good.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 10, 2016)

eml58 said:


> SanDisk Rescue Pro Deluxe, works exceptionally well, I've recovered both Video & stills from SD & CF Cards that I had mistakenly reformatted in camera.
> 
> If the Card has been used since the reformat in camera the software will not rescue any Image that has been over written, it's gone.
> 
> If the Card has had a deep format on a computer, then everything has gone, for good.


Then they're gone. These images are not worth much anyway. I'll be happy to wait until April/May. I am confident that this camera is a significant improvement.


----------



## asmundma (Feb 10, 2016)

The benchmark for low light is the A7s2, that can work up to iso 50000.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2016)

Eldar said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > SanDisk Rescue Pro Deluxe, works exceptionally well, I've recovered both Video & stills from SD & CF Cards that I had mistakenly reformatted in camera.
> ...



Even after more images have been taken, its very likely that most, if not all of the raws are still there, and any one of many file recovery programs can find them.

The firmware in the card spreads out writes to even up memory cell usage, so its unlikely that it wrote over the old files.

I don't know if the 1D MK II will do a low level format on a CF card, it will for a Cfast card. 

Give it a try.


----------



## greger (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. The canon Rep. Reformatted you card so you couldn't post the raw files online. If you rescue them from the card and post them you may find yourself excluded from future events. I look forward to read what you think of the camera after getting it.


----------



## lclevy (Feb 17, 2016)

@Eldar

you can use PhotoRec to recover files: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec

Please, do you have RAW files ? I can try processing them with my tool: https://github.com/lclevy/libcraw2 (not yet public). check #libcraw2 on twitter

I did it for 5DS R before dcraw and Camera Raw:
https://twitter.com/lorenzo2472/status/582655943168679937

Kind regards,

Laurent (@lorenzo2472)


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 17, 2016)

Even though I would love to see more raw files from the 1DXII, I think that trying to push Eldar to recover deleted files is wrong. He was trusted with the 1DXII and his own memory card, and I support him being loyal to those that gave him the opportunity.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 17, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> Even though I would love to see more raw files from the 1DXII, I think that trying to push Eldar to recover deleted files is wrong. He was trusted with the 1DXII and his own memory card, and I support him being loyal to those that gave him the opportunity.



+1

As much as I would like to see RAW files now, I have to agree completely. Canon may still be working on some final tweaks to the camera (firmware) and it would not be wise to provide examples that might not accurately represent the camera's actual performance. We'll have the first production models in the hands of forum members in 2 months.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 17, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I would love to see more raw files from the 1DXII, I think that trying to push Eldar to recover deleted files is wrong. He was trusted with the 1DXII and his own memory card, and I support him being loyal to those that gave him the opportunity.
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts. I share your opinion and I would not feel totally comfortable trying to recover them. 

The images may have provided some more insight into the actual performance of the camera, which I am sure many would dive into. However, we get to live through the last 2-3 months of waiting, before a 1D camera is released, only once every four years, so lets enjoy the wait and the childish anticipation it brings


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 17, 2016)

Neutral said:


> Now when they are ready with new G-Master pro level lenses line and testing new fast AF on a6300 it seems that they paved ground for new A9.
> I suspect that this might happen in April.
> Competition might become more tight.



Maybe, but I don't see huge demand for a sports-oriented camera with such limited native telephoto glass available. 

In a few years? Could be a different story.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: My hands on with the 1DXI*



Eldar said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Larsskv said:
> ...



Yes, those first JPGs looks very promising. Thank you for posting! We're looking forward to you getting the 1DXII.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 17, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Neutral said:
> 
> 
> > Now when they are ready with new G-Master pro level lenses line and testing new fast AF on a6300 it seems that they paved ground for new A9.
> ...



There's a good reason why Canon and Nikon have been leaders in sports photography since the 1970s. In the film era when *every* camera had the same "sensor" with the same dynamic range, ISO, etc., people wanted a strong lens line up and having those lenses definitely had a major impact on what brands succeeded. And since the '70s, you couldn't go far at major sporting events without seeing Canon's white lenses. 


Also: Thanks Eldar for posting! I'm very excited to order a 1DXII soon. 51,200 looks super usable for print, and I think I'd be more than comfortable shooting 12,800 for sports. Seriously-- the detail in that 12,800 shot is incredible. Way better than my 5D3, that's for sure.


----------



## lclevy (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi,

I do agree with this, thus I'll want until end of April for general 1DX Mark II availability to get RAW files.
My post was a technical answer to recover files, and I first missed the point Canon trusted Eldar to not keep RAW samples.

kind regards,

Laurent



Larsskv said:


> Even though I would love to see more raw files from the 1DXII, I think that trying to push Eldar to recover deleted files is wrong. He was trusted with the 1DXII and his own memory card, and I support him being loyal to those that gave him the opportunity.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 29, 2016)

For those who are interested in such things, this video discusses the improvements in dynamic range. DRone on: http://youtu.be/LRXc6_OIswc


----------



## tpatana (Mar 13, 2016)

Eldar, did you say you get camera for few days?

If you don't mind (and I remember correctly), can you please check what frame rates are supported at different resolutions? The official says 4k60 and 1080p120, but I'm curious to get more details especially if there's e.g. 1080i240 or 720p240.

Naturally anyone else with 1DX2 on their hands can respond. I'm also somewhat curious on the video AF tracking for moving people, anyone seen actual tests on that? How it works, and how accurate it is? And does it do similar thing as 1DX on stills that after locking it starts to track it across the screen.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 13, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Eldar, did you say you get camera for few days?
> 
> If you don't mind (and I remember correctly), can you please check what frame rates are supported at different resolutions? The official says 4k60 and 1080p120, but I'm curious to get more details especially if there's e.g. 1080i240 or 720p240.
> 
> Naturally anyone else with 1DX2 on their hands can respond. I'm also somewhat curious on the video AF tracking for moving people, anyone seen actual tests on that? How it works, and how accurate it is? And does it do similar thing as 1DX on stills that after locking it starts to track it across the screen.


I don't do video, so I did not check that very much and I do not know anything about framerates. However, the 1DXII manual is supposed to be down loadable now, so you can try that. 

The AF tracking seems to be quite good. I did try that. I locked it on a person who moved around and it kept his face/head in focus across the screen without any problems. It even stayed on when others came in his way. I also locked it to a foxed object on a shelf and moved the camera. AF stayed on the target, even when I moved the camera quite fast. So, without having any experience with any pro video gear, I believe this is working rather well.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 13, 2016)

asmundma said:


> The benchmark for low light is the A7s2, that can work up to iso 50000.



You'd need at least a few caveats there. It might be (I haven't compared them), but are we talking per pixel, or normalised? And clearly 'full frame' is implied, as the 645z is surely better.

Incidentally, even if true, I'm not sure most people would be satisfied with 12MP any more.

~~~

Overall, I like these images, I feel the desire to get this camera growing... It's funny how people differ in what they consider acceptable noise, incidentally.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 13, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Incidentally, even if true, I'm not sure most people would be satisfied with 12MP any more.



Unfortunately you are right. Most people would not be satisfied with 12 MP because the uneducated and the ignorant drive the conversation (as in most topics, alas). I doubt most camera users print over 21" x 14", which would be about the size that a 12 MP FF camera can easily handle. Over the years, camera makers have been able to slowly increase the efficiency of the sensors (and the system as a whole) which allows them to add MPs and still retain or slightly increase the image quality. Imagine how much the IQ would have increased if they increased the sensor efficiency, but kept the MP count lower. Of course, that is what they try to do with the pro level cameras, but people still howl about how Canon can't innovate, is way behind. if they don't go up to "at least" 36 MP or more.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 13, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I was invited to a Canon arrangement today and got to try out a beta-version of the camera. Naturally, there were more people than me there, so it was not exactly a scientific test. But I got to check out a few things. I did not have the time to check out how the camera was set up.
> 
> Silent shutter: Since a lot of people wonder what that will sound like, I can confirm that it is more silent than the 1DX, but more noisy than the 5DS/DSR.
> 
> ...



Thank you Eldar


----------



## tpatana (Mar 13, 2016)

Eldar said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar, did you say you get camera for few days?
> ...



Hmm, spent some time with google but didn't find the manual. You have the link? (edit: ah, another thread, found)

And I meant AF tracking with the DPAF (during video). I'm sure the PDAF is nothing sort of stellar.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok, scanned the manual. Couple items I noted from there:

1: Couldn't find one single mention about 720p. Only 4k and 1080p were mentioned. Is it even capable of 720p?

2: 120 fps records for max 7m 29s (x4 = 30m)

3: No audio at 120fps

4: Will be recorded as 30fps, so it'll play back at 1/4 speed.

5: Camera might stop recording due to internal temperature

6: AF: DPAF face+tracking, flexizone (?), 5x/10x zoom available (but not during recording)

7: There's movie servo AF, which seems to say it'll track subject. But most tracking say about face-tracking. Would be curious to get more details on this.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 13, 2016)

dak723 said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, even if true, I'm not sure most people would be satisfied with 12MP any more.
> ...



You're right up to a point. I mean, even my best pics are only uploaded to Flickr at 2000px wide, so nothing like 12MP. *But* for me, cropping is a very important part of most of my work, so more MP are very welcome. Even the 5D3 leaves something to be desired in that respect a lot of the time (would that the birds came closer, or there was an affordable, portable 2000mm lens!)


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 13, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Ok, scanned the manual. Couple items I noted from there:
> 
> 1: Couldn't find one single mention about 720p. Only 4k and 1080p were mentioned. Is it even capable of 720p?
> 
> ...



For your point 7, there's s video on YouTube of the camera being used to film some motorcross jumping. The camera is shown tracking the bikes in the air, and if the video is any indication, it seemed to handle it very well.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 13, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> For your point 7, there's s video on YouTube of the camera being used to film some motorcross jumping. The camera is shown tracking the bikes in the air, and if the video is any indication, it seemed to handle it very well.



Sounds good. Checked the video. It's done by Canon, so naturally they make it look good.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 13, 2016)

tpatana said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > For your point 7, there's s video on YouTube of the camera being used to film some motorcross jumping. The camera is shown tracking the bikes in the air, and if the video is any indication, it seemed to handle it very well.
> ...



Andy also tracks the swimming otters and I'm impressed.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2016)

scyrene said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Isn't that the conundrum. For my various bird shots with 300 X2 and the 6D 20 MP's I'm almost satisfied relative to cropping. That is, assuming I have put in the effort to get as close as possible. So, of course I was hoping that 22 MP's would be the reality from the early rumors and would have liked 24. On the other hand I can believe that there is a trade off with IQ when the pixels get too small. Only two Canons I've shot - 6D, 1D4. I really don't like less than 10 FPS! I really like the lighted focus points and a few other 1D aspects are great, so my heart is set on the 1DX II and I'll live with 20 MP's. Can't/won't afford a 5DSr and don't want huge files. The 7D II just doesn't quite do it for me either.

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 14, 2016)

Agree, I am hanging out for this camera! June.... Ooo the wait! I would have gone for a 5DSR but like you say 50MP images are just a pain, and the FPS.. Will de-grip my 5D3 and have the 1DX2, perfect! Now Mr Canon get your ass in gear and bring them forward!!!


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Mar 14, 2016)

Eldar said:


> ISO 8000


how about posting these all in 1 post instead of all separate lol


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Mar 14, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



I SEE U DONT KNOW THE CONCEPT OF THERE's NO RAW FILE SOFTWARE FOR IT lmao


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



I see that despite your silly shouting, you don't understand the concept that there are RAW file converters that merely extract the RAW image data from the file container without a need for specific camera compatibility, for example dcraw, RawTherapee, etc. As usual, when you post here you only succeed in making yourself look even more foolish.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2016)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 14, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...


I have used RawTherapee on new cameras raw files (e.g. 70D and Sony A7 series cameras) in the past. I like how it allows you some control over the method used to demosaic the image.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 14, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > ISO 8000
> ...


Simply because there is a size limit to each post on CR. Posting them all in one go would allow much less resolution per image. When the point was the performance of the new sensor, I think most people here would say more is better than less ...


----------



## arbitrage (Mar 14, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



After you are done shouting and LYAO, you can go here and download the DPP version that supports the 1DXII....

http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-1d_x_mark_ii.aspx?type=download&language=EN&os=WINDOWS%2010%20%2864-bit%29


----------



## lclevy (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi,

Could someone send me mraw and sraw samples from 1dx mark ii (using dropbox, google drive...) please ?
It is to document the CR2 format at
http://lclevy.free.fr/cr2

Thank you a lot

Laurent


----------

